# How do i jump start this marriage?



## tony8404 (Sep 16, 2009)

For the last few weeks I have been really down in the dumps. I was thinking of ending the marriage because i do not see her into me at all anymore, I feel she is just there, there is no interatcion, communication, nothing. I feel that you have only so many chances to make things right and now that i finally got my act together, i feel i ran out of chances.
I have told her this but she says thats not true, she would not be here right now if it was true. I believe her but i feel she is holding back on me or not telling me how she truly feels. I mean we really do not have any communication, I try to talk to her alot but i feel she pushes me away. She shows no concern or interest when i try to talk to her, especially about us. I can talk to her about random crap, like what is on tv at the moment and what not but that is all. Ever since she has told me that we really dont have anything in common, i feel that was code for we do not work out together anymore.
I have also tried some other things as well. Especially what she was asking for and that was space. Lately i have given up checking up on her facebook and blackberry, i have totally backed off of her, i give her space, i do not call or text. I have given her alot of space but yet nothing else has changed at all with her..... Yet, she tells me if i do this, things would get better, I feel things have gotten more distant. 
So now i am not happy cause i dont want to give up, but i feel i am out of ideas and nothing is going to get better. I have come so far from what i used to be, I actually want us both to be in love with eachother but i feel like i disgust her now. 
I want to write her so bad but i am tired of typing novels and getting back a few sentences. I really want to wow her but i am feeling the motivation going away. We hardly do anything anymore, we have not gone out, just us in a long time too. This weekend we were supposed to see a movie but i doubt this will happen. She has been sick all week... 
What should i do? How do i jump start this? Should i start to be romantic with her and eventually she will open up to me? How do I get her to open back up to me?


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

My greatest jump start was a book called the love dare. It taught me some critical things that turned everything around. Gave me understanding to the most basic things we never realize, that we take for granted. It is really a great eye opener.


----------

